# New Yak 1st Fish



## sailfin (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, Caught my first fish from my first yak today.

Fish: Rainbow Trout 66cm/26in 3.9kg
Fish was caught at Dumaresq Dam Armidale NSW
Tackle used: Shimano Baitcast rod & reel 12lb mono
Lure: Trolled AusSpin purple mini-spinner bait 1/8oz
Weather: Building to storm, around 16c
Caught from a Viking ProFish 45


----------



## LORTAP (Jun 19, 2008)

DaftWullie said:


> What an ripper of a fish - HOF ?


HOF for sure . Thats a great fish there sailfin & what a way to blood the yak. 
Congrats


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Well sailfin, I can't think of a better way to blodd your yak fishing that a trout like that. Definate HOF.


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

What fish!!

What a start!!

Congrats....the first of many.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow! What a fantastic first fish! Mine was a 25cm Redfin :? . You bought some great mojo with that yak, Sailfin!


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice well conditioned rainbow,I miss fishing for trout, have to try it out here in W.A.
Did you make a mount of it? apart from eating it.
good effort, now all you have to do is catch more :lol: 
Abner
AKA Bob


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

handsome HOF fish there mate
shame about the ...... ;-)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

You will probably sell that yak soon, as it will be constantly disapointing from hereon trying to beat that HOFer.
Well done on blooding the Yak.


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

What a great way to blood the Yak. Congrats mate.


----------



## sailfin (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, im stoked with my yaks first fish.

I was actually going to try chasing bass,thats why i had a new spinner bait
but the spot i was thinking of is out of action for awhile, (local council drained and cleared it) 
so i went to a different dam, glad i did.

The Trout put up a bit of a fight, was mabey 10mins or so before i had her next to the yak,
I was drifting and casting lures, hadnt had a hit so cast out the lures to troll mabey got in 2 or
3 strokes with the paddle and it hit, i figured it was a trout as the place i was fishing, Dumaresq 
dam only has Trout and Redfin, and it was pulling way too hard for a Redfin. She jumped out of
the water as soon as i lifted the rod and put a bit of weight on her, after i saw how good a fish it was
i just took it very gentle, let her run a few times, and hoped the hook would hold.

So im very happy with my yak.

Thanks again guys, love to fish with one day.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nice fish.

Looking at that first picture (without having read the description before it), it took me ages to work out that the tape measure was in inches, not cms. I was thinking, it can't be inches, surely, that's too big. Then i was looking at the hands thinking, those hands would be tiny if it was in cms.

Then I saw the second pic. BLIMEY! It _is_ huge!

Nice work for a 1st fish to blood the new yak with.


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

nice rainbow welcome to the forum


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

nice fish hope u catch lots more.joe


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top 1st fish out of the yak Sailfin.
You've set the bar high mate we can't wait to see you top that one!
Congrats


----------

